# 2x submit



## Tob (10. Juni 2001)

Hi

kann ich irgendwie ein formular erstellen das zwei submit buttons hat die die daten an unterschiedliche scripte weiterleiten ??

danke

Tob


----------



## ann (10. Juni 2001)

IMHO geht das nur über 2 verschiedene formulare, vielleicht kannst du die ja irgendwie verschachteln oder so?


----------



## Tob (10. Juni 2001)

*wie meinen ???*

haste da vieleciht ein kleines beispiel oder so ??

tob


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Juni 2001)

naja, also du könntest dir nen js machen.. 
z.b.

<script language="Javascript">
function selectSubmit(){
document.frmLoesch.submit();
} 
</script>

----

<form name="frmLoesch" method="POST" action="">
<input type="submit" name="Submit2" onClick="selectSubmit();" value="L&ouml;schen">
</form>


----------



## Tob (10. Juni 2001)

*kleine erklärung*

Danke erstmal 
aber ne kleine erklärung zu dem JavaScript wäre net schlecht weil davon hab ich keinen blassen schimmer....


----------



## Dunsti (10. Juni 2001)

zwei submit-Buttons an sich sind nicht das Problem, da Du diese über das NAME="..." im aufgerufenen Skript unterscheiden kannst.
Das Problem ist eher, zwei verschiedene Skripts aufzurufen, da das aufzurufende Skript ja im <FORM>-Tag angegeben wird (ACTION="...")

Das einfachste hierfür wäre meiner Meinung nach, ein Skript zu schreiben, was die Aufgabe hat, festzustellen, welches Submit geklickt wurde und dann das entsprechende Skript aufruft.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Tob (11. Juni 2001)

wie kann ich überprüfen (mit php) mit welchem submit das formular gesendet wurde ??

bekommt die variable dann einen bestimmten wert ?

tob


----------



## Dunsti (13. Juni 2001)

wenn, dann müsste sie TRUE werden.
Probier mal folgendes:

Im HTML-Formular:

```
<INPUT TYPE="Submit" NAME="submit1">
<INPUT TYPE="Submit" NAME="submit2">
```

und dann im Skript:

```
if ($submit1) {
     echo "Submit 1 wurde geklickt";
}
elseif ($submit2) {
     echo "Submit 2 wurde geklickt";
}
else {
     echo "Kein Submit geklickt"; //tritt nur dann ein, wenn Du das Skript sonstwie aufrufst
}
```

Ich hoffe, das funzt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Tob (13. Juni 2001)

*Danke*

sieht ja ganz gut aus, ich werds mal probieren.

Tob


----------



## seastar (11. Januar 2002)

*das iss ja ganz nett...*

...aber funktioniert anscheinend nicht mit Grafiken als Submit-buttons 

dem input type="image" kann man anscheinend keinen Namen vergeben und darauf basiert die ganze Geschichte von Dunsti ja.

Es wäre so schön einfach wenn der Kunde nicht Grafiken als Buttons haben wollte.

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer eine Idee, wäre klasse.


Gruß Chris

P.S.: Hab glaube ich vergessen Hallo zu sagen   Hallo


----------



## ITBaer (27. Mai 2004)

Deselber Problemm habe ich auch hat einer Lösung dafür?


----------



## bfsdasauge (27. Mai 2004)

Also ohne Java Script Funktion würde ich das so machen:

<input type="button" name="button1" value="button1" onclick="PHPSCRIPT1?var1&var2...">
<input type="button" name="button2" value="button2" onclick="PHPSCRIPT2?var1&var2...">

Du musst halt nur zusehen, wie du die Values deiner Formularfelder in die Variablen reinbekommst. Spätestens da wirst du wieder bei JavaScript ankommen...

Mit JavaScript ist es halt viel einfacher...

PS: Feldübergaben (auch Buttons) kannst du im PHP einfach mit der Funktion phpinfo(); anzeigen. Da siehst du auch, wie dein Webserver die Variablen bereitsstellt. Aber mehr dazu im PHP Forum


----------



## Quaese (27. Mai 2004)

Hi,

erstelle einen Grafik-Button einfach mit CSS und nicht über das type-Attribut. Dann 
hast Du wieder normale sumit-Buttons.

```
<input type="submit" style="background-image: url(bild.gif); background-repeat: no-repeat; width: 50px; height: 20px;" value="Submit" name="submit1" />
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## xamunrax (30. Mai 2005)

oder du gibst einem image die funktion....

<img src="deinbild.jpg" onclick="location.href='datei.php?mode=loeschen'" height...>

damit es auch mit einer hand als cursor markiert wird:

<img src="..." style="cursor:hand;" onclick="...">


----------

